# WNBA fans?



## DTP (Jul 8, 2008)

Noticed this forum isn't the most active of late, any WNBA fans still out there? I'm a huge Detroit Shock fan, mhm, a male that likes the WNBA. Is not the NBA and if you expect it to be then you're going to be disappointed but these women can play ball.


----------



## Numero Uno (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm not a fan really, but I'll watch the Sky from time to time.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

I have been a Sky fan as well. This year haven't had the time to watch many games on the dish.


----------



## Numero Uno (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah I'm only interested at all when Fowles is playing.


----------

